# How to view locked images / Albums in Orkut?



## Big-G (Apr 12, 2009)

Ripping off the idea from another thread on orkut started by me ...It just struck me whether there is a way out to view someone's locked album to which you are not allowed access.

Earlier Orkut had no such concept as locked or unlocked albums.

Is doing so legal or comes under the definition of illegal ?


What all are the options and ways left for someone if one wants to view those locked pics ?

Thanks & regards

PS Also whats the procedure for viewing someone's complete profile on facebook if he / she denies you access / permission.

I am asking all these in the same spirit as to counter ways of knwing whether a person is invisible but online on yahoo messanger.

Any such simple tricks to counter the locks in facebook / orkut.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 12, 2009)

^^^Y the heck do u wanna intrude in2 other's privacy man???
If u want po** sh!t, u won't get it, as no member is stupid enuf. U got google for that.

Rest aside, leave the members alone.


----------



## Hitboxx (Apr 12, 2009)

. . .comes under the definition of illegal and not allowed here.


----------

